# Авиация > До 1945 >  "Не вернулся с боевого задания..." Установлена фамилия летчика, летавшего на истребит

## GK21

Несколько лет назад автору этих строк, как "бывшему" авиатору, а ныне - музейному работнику,  посчастливилось в составе рабочей группы принимать участие в эвакуации найденных у *д. Дютьково близ подмосковного Звенигорода*   обломков истребителя    МиГ-3 периода Великой Отечественной войны, а затем заниматься их более детальной   идентификацией и  описанием. Об этом событии по свежим следам я в свое время подготовил две небольшие статьи, которые были опубликованы в региональных изданиях. С тех пор прошло уже немало времени и удалось, наконец, установить фамилию летчика, ушедшего на этом самолете в свой последний полет в разгар тяжелых боев под Москвой осенью 1941 года и до настоящего времени значащегося *в списках пропавших без вести ("не вернувшихся с боевого задания").*
Весной этого *юбилейного* года по результатам этих собственных исследований был подготовлен материал, который размещен *на форуме Интернет-аэроклуба пилотажной группы "Стрижи"*; *"Не вернулся с боевого задания". Установлена  фамилия летчика. летавшего на истребителе МиГ-3, обломки которого были найдены у д. Дютьково под Звенигородом".*
Аэродром Кубинка в  начальный период войны являлся одним из ключевых в Западном секторе ответственности 6-го истребительного авиакорпуса ПВО.  Один из истребительных авиаполков авиакорпуса, о котором идет речь в публикации, хотя и не базировался на этом аэродроме, но  действовал наряду с другими полками 6-го ИАК на этом очень важном направлении, прикрывая подступы к столице в районе Кубинки, Голицыно, Звенигорода, Истры и др. населенных пунктов.
Статья получилась довольно объемная, поскольку содержит много фактической информации, имеющей прямое или  косвенное отношение к этому эпизоду нашей военной и авиационной истории и, потому, по мнению автора, совершенно необходимой по контексту. Формат форума позволяет разместить этот материал в полном объеме - без сокращений различных "технических" деталей и других подробностей, которые, наверное, должны быть интересными для авиаторов,  но могут показаться излишними людям, далеким от авиации.
Получилось так, что публикация по времени оказалась приуроченной к очередной годовщине описываемых событий, произошедших в ноябре 1941 года.  
Материал проиллюстрирован несколькими фотографиями из архива автора и рядом документов ЦАМО.

Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2020 - "Не вернулся с боевого задания..." Установлена фамилия летчика, летавшего на истребителе МиГ-3, обломки которого были найдены у д. Дютьково под Звенигородом.

_С уважением ко всем форумчанам
Г. Кузнецов_

----------


## GK21

Как уже упоминалось в статье* "Не вернулся с боевого задания"..*.,  ссылка на которую была приведена автором год назад в предыдущем посте,  заводской номер истребителя *МиГ-3*, *потерянного у д. Дютьково под Звенигоородом в ноябре 1941 г*. - *"5179"*,.  Под этим номером в реестре  значится самолет с серийным номером *"2929" (29-й самолет 29-й серии), принадлежащий 233-у истребительному авиаполку (ИАП) 6-го истребительного авиакорпуса (ИАК) ПВО. Самолет  был потерян 14 ноября 1941 г.* 
*Ровно 80 лет назад  - 14 ноября 1941 года* -  в ходе наступления на Москву противник предпринял первый за время наступления дневной массированный воздушный налет на  г. Москва  и аэродромы Западного сектора. Это была  последняя крупная воздушная схватка в окрестностях Москвы, в  ходе которой  около 70 самолетов люфтваффе одиночными бомбардировщиками и группами по 4-6 самолетов под прикрытием истребителей с двух направлений (Руза и Наро-Фоминск) бомбили объекты в районах Клина, Кубинки  и особенно интенсивно  - наши войска в районе Истры.
           Основная боевая нагрузка выпала в тот день на долю летчиков 28-го ИАП, которые совершили 51 вылет по прикрытию объектов в районах между Звенигородом и Кубинкой и участвовали  в 26 воздушных боях. Увеличить свой  боевой счет в этот день удалось пилотам 28-го, 34-го и 233-го ИАП. Среди участников воздушных боев был, в частности,  и командир эскадрильи 28-го ИАП  Е.М. Горбатюк - будущий командующий ВВС МВО в 1959-1971 гг., генерал-полковник  авиации. 
По данным, содержащимся в журнале боевых действий 6-го ИАК ПВО "не вернулось с боевого задания в этот день 7 экипажей: лейтенанты ПОЙДЕНКО, ЧЕРНОВ, мл. лейтенант ГЛУШКО, сержанты БЕЗГУДОВ, АЛЕКСЕЕВ (28 ИАП), ст. лейтенант СЕРГЕЕВ (233 ИАП), сержант КОВАЛЕВ (562 ИАП)".
Ниже приводится  информация по потерянным 14 ноября 1941 г. МиГ-3 из имеющегося на данном форуме  реестра заводских/серийных номеров (562-й ИАП был вооружен в то время Як-1):
5001 МиГ-3 №1 28 51 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5047 МиГ-3 №1 28 97 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5061 МиГ-3 №1 28 111 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5070 МиГ-3 №1 28 120 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5072 МиГ-3 №1 28 122 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5074 МиГ-3 №1 28 124 1941 СССР 28-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
5179 МиГ-3  №1 29 29 1941 СССР 233-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
Таким образом, кроме известных уже фамилий летчиков из других полков 6-го ИАК, самолеты которых были сбиты 14 ноября 1941 г., в  журнале боевых действий отмечается  *только одна потеря со стороны 233-го ИАП  - старший лейтенант Сергеев*. Благодаря этому обстоятельству по найденному на месте падения на одной из деталей номеру самолета и дате его потери в  архивных документах ЦАМО автору удалось установить полное имя летчика, которое привожу и на этом форуме  - *старший лейтенант Сергеев Александр Павлович, 1914 г.р. (30.08.1914), уроженец дер. Сидоровка (Никололо-Топорский сельсовет Мышкинского (Молотовского) района Ярославской области), зам. командира эскадрильи 233-го ИАП 6-го ИАК,  член ВКП/б/, в Красной армии с 29.03.1936 г.. по спецнабору ВЛКСМ, жена - Сергеева Антонина Ильинична (Ярославская обл., Мышкинский район, д. Сидоровка). Не вернулся с боевого задания 14.11.1941 г.* 
Фото летчика и копии имеющихся архивных документов были приведены в статье и в комментариях к ней. 

На месте падения самолета не были обнаружены предметы лётной экипировки и останки летчика. В настоящее время проводится работа по установлению возможного места его захоронения  и  поиску его родственников. 
Быть может, кто-либо, располагающий доступом к архивным материалам,  имеет возможность привести дополнительную информацию о данном самолете, судьбе летчика и его родственниках.

_С уважением ко всем форумчанам
Г. Кузнецов_

----------

